# Dolphin with wii menu



## drakorex (Jan 22, 2011)

I keep seeing these dolphin builds with wii menu, but how do you boot it?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 22, 2011)

I may be wrong, but I think you need the Wii bios for that.


----------



## drakorex (Jan 22, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I may be wrong, but I think you need the Wii bios for that.


Hmm, And how might one go about getting that? Seems like they should include it.


----------



## Juanmatron (Jan 22, 2011)

drakorex said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just get the SystemMenu with NUS Downloader. Wii doesn't have BIOS.


----------



## drakorex (Jan 22, 2011)

[/quote]

Just get the SystemMenu with NUS Downloader. Wii doesn't have BIOS.
[/quote]


ok, in wad or non wad form, and how would you apply it?


----------



## Juanmatron (Jan 22, 2011)

drakorex said:
			
		

> ok, in wad or non wad form, and how would you apply it?



Wad Packed.


----------



## Magsor (Jan 25, 2011)

1. get a system menu wad
2. tools - install system menu
3. tools - run system menu


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 25, 2011)

If you put your extracted NAND in /User/Wii (in the Dolphin directory) it should work I believe.


----------



## TurquoiseTNT (Mar 15, 2021)

Juanmatron said:


> Just get the SystemMenu with NUS Downloader. Wii doesn't have BIOS.


Can Anyone Link a NUS Downloader Download Link As All I get is 404 Page Not Found On all Download Links I See.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2021)

TurquoiseTNT said:


> Can Anyone Link a NUS Downloader Download Link As All I get is 404 Page Not Found On all Download Links I See.


Holy necro, batman


----------



## fate6 (Mar 15, 2021)

TurquoiseTNT said:


> Can Anyone Link a NUS Downloader Download Link As All I get is 404 Page Not Found On all Download Links I See.



I mean it is on topic so its not all bad but after a literal decade maybe make a new thread, also might want to sharpen up your google skills.
http://wiibrew.org/wiki/NUS_Downloader


----------

